
Recomendations for cheap IP lawyers?  - bugmenot

======
bugmenot
I've good at several lawfirms in and around Boston, but they all seem so
expensive, when you look at all the things we need..

Once you get to TOS, Incorporation Papers, IP Forms, NDAs, and the like, it
gets to be quite a lot of hours.

Lawyers in the Boston area are typically charging $225-$300 per hour. After
you add up the hours, we'll blow through a lot of our savings just -getting
ready- to launch..

Is there anything we could do for a better rate? I understand that Lawyers
often provide good relationships with VCs and Angels, but for a lot of it,
it's grunt work.

We've done our own drafts, but we're worried about gotchas- Maybe there are
lawyers who are more comfortable just revising stuff that you've already done?

